# Looking for opinions on online design scripts/programs.



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I am looking for a software so my clients can design their own shirts online and in real time.
I have searched the forums and found some information but I wonder if you know any specific companies that sell those kind of online editor/designer scripts.
I found a company in India (surprise!) and they sell the Amazing T-shirt Designer!.
amazingscripts.com/tshirt.htm
When I look at the demo of this script, I wonder if it's the same one used by customink.com or designashirt.com . What do you think?

I contacted the company but the person in charge told me that due to "privacy issues" he couldn't tell me which websites use their amazing t-shirt designer but he assured me that 20+ websites use the script.

Any more information on this?

Thank you very much, have a nice day!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

see this thread for more info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5371


----------



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, you can buy from a few places, try a google search for design a shirt online software.  

or you can also hire a programer to make a custom one for your needs. I think with java and php it may be possible too.


----------



## jeanniege (May 28, 2012)

the best one I've seen so far may be the soft from imagegeneratorscript.com


----------

